# Classic insurance status?



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi,

Just started import process for a R32 GTR, and was wondering if any other R32 owners have their car insured as a classic on limited mileage insurance?

If so who do you use?

Sure I read somewhere anything over 10 years old can qualify for classic insurance now.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Good luck. Let us know if you manage to get this sorted but I gave up.
uk 300zx - classic no problem.
Japanese import R32 GTR - no chance 
£300 a year insurance - no - £1000 plus


----------

